# Bezel necklaces



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone want me to do a bezel necklace of their fish? The whole thing is about an inch. I've been want into play with resin for a while, now that I have I realize I made an oopsy and added the glittery backgrounds too soon which caused a messy outcome. The black fish also has a ton of bubbles, but at least now I know what I'm doing. I promise not to make either of those oopsies again. I think I wanna do 5 at a time for $5 plus shipping (if you're in the us shipping will probably be under $10) on the left is Mesmer, in the middle is Bailmint's milo, and the black fish is a poor representation of archy. I couldn't get the DDR right so be forewarned. To do this I'll need a clear pic of your fish from the side. Also I'll put in a background if you want. (Painted glitter or solid color)Also I will make it and send you a pic, if you don't like it once it's done you can say "I don't like it, I don't want it" and you can choose not to buy it


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

So pretty ! :3


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you, although they were definitely a first try. I'm gonna redo archy's first time I get an order


----------

